# Slimline with NO center band!!!!



## jlmort1980

Ok, can anyone help me!!!  I have been trying to do a slimline with NO center band but everytime I try when I am done it matches up perfectly the way I turned it, but when I twist the pen to extend the ink then I have gaps in the joint where the band is supposed to go???  I use a squaring jig bit everytime to square my blanks, what the  *$#(@( am I doing wrong?  I have tried everything to fix it but nothing seems to work....


----------



## Andrew Arndts

you could try using a disk sander with a jig from PSI, to do the squaring up.  
Actually your not doing anything wrong. It is the tools we use. I have discovered that most of the brass tubes aren't perfect from one to another.  fraction in the thousandth of an inch in the ID of tubes can cause issues with the mandrel.  Even the fact that the mandrel can be warped will make troubles.  
So relax. Breath. It is not you.
Good Luck to ya.


----------



## rherrell

I have JUST the thing for you. I've made over 100 of these and they will work great for the problem you're having. 

You can read about them and order one here.........
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62831


----------



## mredburn

Also not mentioned is if the transmission is pressed in even a couple of thousandths of an inch off. Or if it isnt perfectly straight itself, it can cause or add to your problems.


----------



## Lenny

For me, using a tool like Rick Herrell makes, as a final step after the CA finish is applied and before buffing, has made a world of difference!


----------



## Christian

Have you tried it as a one piece?  I did my first at the weekend and it looks the business (to me at any rate)


----------



## DaveConrad

*Squaring pen/Barrel Trimmer*



jlmort1980 said:


> Ok, can anyone help me!!!  I have been trying to do a slimline with NO center band but everytime I try when I am done it matches up perfectly the way I turned it, but when I twist the pen to extend the ink then I have gaps in the joint where the band is supposed to go???  I use a squaring jig bit everytime to square my blanks, what the  *$#(@( am I doing wrong?  I have tried everything to fix it but nothing seems to work....



Something I have switched to recently is using my drill press to square/trim the ends of my blanks. When my barrel trimmer gets just a little dull and I use my regular drill, it often leaves wavy edges instead of cutting perfectly smooth. Putting the Barrel trimming in your drill press seems to eliminate this completely. You have to have a soft touch to make sure you don't take too much off but it leaves a perfectly smooth and square surface. Might be worth a try for you.

Regards
Dave


----------



## pianomanpj

+1 on Rick Herrell's sanding mill. It works wonders.


----------



## sbell111

+1 on the drill press suggestion.  I haven't had this problem in several years, since we switched to using a drill press to trim up the tubed blank.


----------

